# Winter ???



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while because the weather has been pretty mild Here in the east :crying::crying:Changes are coming they are going to be slow , currently the polar vortex is very strong, and all the data I've been given, points to the polar vortex slowing dropping south toward Hudson Bay in the next 2-3 weeks. 
FIrst we need it cold before it can snow. JUst be aware some the models are having a tough time figuring out the pattern change , just be patient :waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Words of wisdom


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Stop,

Waite

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No,,,

My ribs.


:laughing::laughing:
A polar vortex...


Ahhhhhh
Yea...
Thanks, I needed that,
Jmo....

Yes will all will see seasionals temps before spring, but it will be tempered by warmer bouts of weather.
A cycle, = a warmer than Avg. winter
The vortex or polar air, look over the polar cap. Fallow the low temps.


----------

